# Qui a réussi install Ubuntu -> fusion 3



## winkler (24 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour 
Installation impossible de Ubuntu 9.10 sur fusion 3 (console virtuelle) avec Mac !

Pourtant on choisi Ubuntu pour créer le disque virtuel, mais ca foire dès le début de l'installation ... Qui a déjà réussi ?

Merci

Armand


----------



## claud (26 Décembre 2009)

J'ai installé Ubuntu 9.04 avec Fusion 3 (installation automatique et résultat impeccable) et lorsque j'ai lu que la m.à.j. de Fusion (3.0.1.) prenait en charge Ubuntu 9.10 (pour les tools) , j'ai fait la mise à niveau de 9.04 vers 9.10 et tout roule parfaitement.

Edit : et j'ai alors supprimé ma MV Ubuntu sur Parallels 5 qui était moins satisfaisante; VMWare est supérieur à Parallels pour Linux; mais un peu moins bon pour Windows (à mon avis).


----------



## domrevo (3 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,

Mac os 10.6.2, logiciel VMware fusion 3.0.1 et mise en place d'Ubuntu 9.10.

Installation de VMware Tools en mode console, réponses aux questions et redémarrage, à ce moment là  il m'est impossible d'entrer dans le système Ubuntu, à chaque authentification je boucle sur l'authentification.

J'ai réinstallé Ubuntu 9.10 sans les Tools de VMware est là pas de problème, l'authentification ouvre correctement la cession Ubuntu.

Pouvez-vous m'indiquer lors de l'installation de VMware Tools si il y a une manipulation particulière pour éviter cette situation.

Domrevo.


----------



## claud (4 Janvier 2010)

En installant Ubuntu 9.04 sur Fusion 3 , tout se passe automatiquement y compris l'installation des tools. Avec Fusion 3.0.1 c'est certainement pareil.

Peut-être que l'installation direct de 9.10 est délicate ?


----------



## domrevo (4 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,

Installation Ubuntu 9.04 et les Tools de VMware fusion 3.0.1, pas de problème au moment de l'authentification, pas de boucle.

La Ubuntu 9.10 m'a déjà posé des problèmes pour la fonction ''Créateur de disque de démarrage USB''.

Je suis étonné par ta phrase ''tout se passe automatiquement y compris l'installation des tools'', pour ma part j'ai copié le document et le dossier (suite à l'activation du menu Machine Virtuelle) dans un dossier crée, effectué l'extraction, puis donné les permissions adéquates , ouvrir une console, se positionner sur le répertoire créé précédement, lancer ''sudo ./vmware-install.pl et répondre - entrée/yes/no.

Est-ce la bonne méthode?

Domrevo.


----------



## claud (5 Janvier 2010)

domrevo a dit:


> Je suis étonné par ta phrase ''tout se passe automatiquement y compris l'installation des tools'', pour ma part j'ai copié le document et le dossier (suite à l'activation du menu Machine Virtuelle) dans un dossier crée, effectué l'extraction, puis donné les permissions adéquates , ouvrir une console, se positionner sur le répertoire créé précédement, lancer ''sudo ./vmware-install.pl et répondre - entrée/yes/no.


Pour ma part je n'ai strictement rien fait, les tools (avec Fusion 3 et Ubuntu 9.04) se sont installés gentiment automatiquement.


----------



## domrevo (5 Janvier 2010)

Bon, pas de chance ?

Sur la machine Mac j'ai créé un dossier (x_partage),  mis en partage et dans la machine virtuelle Ubuntu 9.4 il se trouve à l'emplacement suivant /mnt/hgfs/x_partage, correct. Par contre impossible de faire du Copie/Coller direct.


----------

